# Vacation



## Titleistguy (Dec 18, 2019)

Done working till Jan 6th ... if only I had passed the SE so I could enjoy my time off lol.  On a serious note tho it'll be nice to enjoy the holiday before ramping the studying back up. 

My company's vacation policy is use it or lose it no carry over allowed.  -_-


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Enjoy your time off! Hopefully you'll be able to recharge a bit, and spend time with loved ones.

In any case, it's a well-deserved break!


----------



## Titleistguy (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank you ... me and Lady are gonna bond.  She's bummed bc she wont get to go to doggy daycare for a few weeks but it's all good.  

That's her crashed out on the couch.


----------



## StandardPractice (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm a big proponent of using every drop of my vacation every year and even more if I can get comp time haha. Enjoy the time off! Your dog already has the perfect setup


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm savin for 3 weeks in south africa next fall, but still taking almost 2 weeks this xmas/ny . i'll be out the 24th - back the 7th. very excited.


----------

